# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  The Eschatology Universe

## Siиdяed

A shared-universe for a number of the irc RP games that are on-going, and that can be done quickly using this handy reference guide. This way new characters can be made quickly, and the various assorted background fluff here can help flesh out the game's setting without much hassle.

Games in this universe include the _Pleasurefish Western_ and the _Tales of the Dreadnaught_.


*Locales*

*The Wide Desert*
_A vast wasteland of red sands, left perhaps in the wake of some catastrophic atomic conflict centuries past. The remains of olden day technologies - genetic and atomic - remain still, but chief in population are the wandering folk of the later days. Primitive for the most part, often warped by the lingering radiation, these people have made rudimentary settlements amid the wastes, or else drift aimlessly in pursuit of adventure.
Notable among them are those that retain the knowledge of the powder-guns, and take the role of gunslinger and law to the folk of the desert._

*The Farthest North*
_Cold stretches of snow and ice, blotted by the dead cities of bygone ages. Atomic power is still rife, and the know-how of flying metal ships is still known to a great many, piratical, mercantile, adventurious or otherwise._

----------


## Siиdяed

*Races*

*Human*
_Many and varied in number, these are the likeliest candidates for the race responsible for the olden technologies and remnants left behind._

*Kesterii*
_The feather-coated peoples of the higher climates of the world. with streches of skin between their elongated arms and their chests, they have the strength to fly for shorter periods of time. The commonest patterns of their feathers tend to a chestnut brown about the chest and wings leading to a powder blue about the head. They rely chiefly on their mighty talons and tearing beaks, though have been known to carry scavenged weaponry in their under-developed hands._

*Ferretti*
_At 3" tall, these bizarre upright ferrets are a proud race, muscular and hardy in nature. Frequently they dress in hide armours, and carry long-handled rifles and bows._

*Grudderbacks*
_Tough-skinned marsupial evolutions, that travel in lengthy hops and bounds. Intelligent enough, with hands powerful enough to grip heavy crushing tools._

----------


## Siиdяed

*Roles*

*Wide* *Desert*

*Gunslinger*
*Inv.* Old-Fashioned Revolver (15 ammunition, holds 6) ; New-Fashioned Revolver (15 ammunition, holds 8) ; Snapshot Rifle (10 ammunition, holds 1) ; Packed Medicines (2 uses) ; Weathered Binoculars ; Horse.

*Banker*
*Inv.* Old-Fashioned Revolver (10 ammunition, holds 6) ; Rough Bow (25 arrows) ; Long Spear ; Horse ; Weathered Binoculars ; Leathered Round Shield ; Long Knife.

*Desert Drifter*
*Inv.* Old-Fashioned Revolver (10 ammunition, holds 6) ; Medicinal Packs (3 uses) ; Weathered Binoculars ; Horse ; Walking Staff ; Tight Running Boots ; Hunting Knife.

*Prostitute*
*Inv.* Long Stiletto Blade ; Cross-Bow (5 bolts) ; Donkey ; Medicinal Packs (3 uses).

*Onion Knight*
*Inv.* Long-Sword ; Leathered Shield ; Lance ; Javelins (10) ; Horse ; Light Chain Armour ; Throwing Axes (10) ; Scimitar.

*Potato Knight*
*Inv.* Two-Handed Sword ; Heavy Sheild ; Horse ; Mace ; Lance ; Heavy Plate Armour.

*Harrier*
*Inv.* Old-Fashioned Revolver (10 ammunition, holds 6) ; Sabre ; Old Army Fatigues ; Hunting Knife ; Weathered Binoculars.

*Technocog*
*Inv.* Iron-Shod Staff ; Rough Atomic Pistol (10 shots) ; Fire-in-a-Can (3 uses) ; Night-Vision Goggles ; Smoke Grenades (3) ; Mechanical Disruption Grenades (3) ; Cooking Knife.

----------


## Siиdяed



----------

